# Wingfield Station, November 2013



## Wakey Lad (Nov 16, 2013)

Built in 1840 and closed 1967. The station name was carved in gilt lettering on the facade, around an ornamental clock. The station appears to have been used for storage at some point and is in very poor condition. Christian Barman, who wrote one of the first studies of railway architecture, called it 'the most perfect of all station houses'.

































Thanks for looking​


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 16, 2013)

Crikey your right about used for storage,ace looking building thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2013)

Loving that a lot!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 16, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Crikey your right about used for storage,ace looking building thanks for sharing.



Literally you can't move inside this place there's that much junk - Still, amazing building - There's not many stations like this left


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Nov 16, 2013)

Love that last pic!


----------



## Bones out (Nov 16, 2013)

That's pretty cool that is


----------



## jjstenso (Nov 17, 2013)

Good find by bob and Martyn


----------



## mookster (Nov 17, 2013)

I could poke around in there for hours, nice one!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice indeed. My mum gave me a typewriter just like that in fully working order - it was VERY heavy. I'm still kicking myself for throwing it in a skip about 10 years ago :'(


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 17, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Very nice indeed. My mum gave me a typewriter just like that in fully working order - it was VERY heavy. I'm still kicking myself for throwing it in a skip about 10 years ago :'(



Hindsight is a wonderful thing fella lol!


----------



## skankypants (Nov 19, 2013)

Top notch Pal..


----------



## Trinpaul (Dec 28, 2013)

Would have been an impressive sight in it's prime.


----------

